# brilliant



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Charlie's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> YouTube - Protesters in Tahrir Square break into song


Love it :clap2::clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Here's same clip but with English subtitles


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

You know people, this is what someone's been trying to avoid by all possible means for +20 years, educated loyal people who want the best for this country, and now the idiot came to the conclusion that the plan back fired at his ar$e, all he's trying to do is to question their loyalty and their "agendas"........

Some people are beyond disgusting.........


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

DeadGuy said:


> all he's trying to do is to question their loyalty and their "agendas"........
> 
> Some people are beyond disgusting.........


And while Mubarak was trying to be loyal to Egypt and keeping peace in the Middle East for the US he was stashing away a fortune he couldn't possibly spend.... 

*£73,000,000,000* (£73 billion) of personal wealth which could have changed the face of Egypt's youth.

To put things into perspective, it is 2/3rds of the UK financial debt and our British grandchildren will still be paying it off in 20 years time. 

Staggering... 
And does anyone think Mubarak cares less? I shouldn't think so. 
Neither will the other NDP multi-millionaires he has backing up the regime, those who pay for the criminal gangs and security forces to keep the cash rolling in.

Just think what the country's position would be in now if the *"System"* was fair and democratic, the way the anti-government would wish it to be.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL never trust a politician. You don't really know if the "anti-government" won't be as corrupt as Mubarak and co. That's not to say the donkey should stay but politicians know how to lie through their teeth so I wouldn't say one is better than the other until they prove it. Iraq has supposedly "fair" elections but the "leaders" are corrupt dictators and thugs nonetheless.


----------



## stefnova (Feb 4, 2011)

ONLY the Egyptians would break into a song! 

very nice


----------



## Schneizel (Feb 7, 2011)

in the past 10 days i have seen history 
so glad I was there and shared it with many people!
leave ya mubarak!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> LOL never trust a politician. You don't really know if the "anti-government" won't be as corrupt as Mubarak and co. That's not to say the donkey should stay but politicians know how to lie through their teeth so I wouldn't say one is better than the other until they prove it. Iraq has supposedly "fair" elections but the "leaders" are corrupt dictators and thugs nonetheless.




Of course the new government wont be lily white but at least now the Egyptian people know they can do something about it.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> And while Mubarak was trying to be loyal to Egypt and keeping peace in the Middle East for the US he was stashing away a fortune he couldn't possibly spend....
> 
> *£73,000,000,000* (£73 billion) of personal wealth which could have changed the face of Egypt's youth.
> 
> ...



There are plenty of “people” like him in the region, came out of no where having no money at all and now they got billions of cash stashed in their bank accounts, but the difference is, those “people” are doing what may be called “Live, and let live”, but for him, he just lived, and wanted to kill whatever might be against him one day, ruined everything and made it quite easy for other parties to move forward, people needed the money, and those other parties had tons of it, but for them, they won’t just give it, they’d give it, but only if people obeyed them, so that turned the whole country into a real mess 

What’s ahead is one of two things, it’s either much better, or much worse, and it’s still not clear yet for obvious reasons, but if it was meant to be better, then it will need Hell of a hard work by whoever comes in charge, but if it was to be worse, then it will be a real easy job, the population is ready and almost willing for that already


----------

